# Best steroid for endurance sports?



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been on Anavar for three weeks now and it's improving my strength and definition moderately, as expected. I am pleased with this part of it.

However, my cardio is actually the same or slightly worse. This is a real bummer since I was hoping it would improve my endurance for cycling (as in riding a bike).

Firstly, do we know if it is normal for Anavar to have zero or negative effect on cardio? And secondly, if not anavar, what do you think is the best steroid for endurance sports?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i found halo was the best med ive used for that, increses rbc and give you incredable drive and focus when training,


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

I found all gear affected me in a negative way when it comes to cardio. The extra weight, water etc etc, thats why i have finished with gear. But i got the results i wanted though and maintain it.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Get some EPO...only have to shoot it once every 6 months or so.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't use ANABOLIC steroids with the aim of improving endurance. any rapid gain in weight (muscle, water or fat) will cause a decrease in endurance simply because you weigh more.

There are no readily available meds to improve endurance. EPO is effective but not stocked by your average 'source'.

If you want to get bigger with as little detrement to your endurance as possible things like anavar and milder gear is best.

If endurance is your only goal then stay natural and throw in a stimulant here or there.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

"halo" sounds interesting. I'll check this out. Though if it's legal then one has to question how good it is. EPO seems to be the best thing, though, as was said, it's harder to get hold of. I've seen a few questionable websites that claim to sell it, but it would be a gamble.

I haven't had any significant weight gain with Anavar so it's not that which is slowing me down. It's something to do with my heart rate being too high and the pumps creating fatigue. Maybe the extra strength gained from it will only produce better results once the cycle is over.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep (EPO) erythropoietin...do believe cyclists use it...and endurance athletes use it...not sure about bodybuilders...also,creatine mixed with electrolyte drinks help sustain cardio and endurance!

heard resveratrol,new stuff out of red wines,has been tested on mice and say that their endurance is doubled!!!!

i found this for you:

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/indepth/drugs/glossary/dictionary-popup.html


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheers for the info.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Halo is purely a strength drug so don't bother trying it to improve endurance. Very strong, very toxic AAS. And just as illegal as other AAS.

Creatine bears 0 influence on endurance performance. In fact the extra intramuscular water will slow you down. Electrolyte and carbs will be needed if you train for over an hour of continuous steady state activity. Otherwise water during and carbs/electrolytes after.

You say no 'significant' weight. But you have gained weight from anavar, yes? It's an AAS so will cause in any case increased storage of glycogen, with it water and therefore some gain in weight. This is why your HR is higher than before.

To be honest, unless you want to compete in London 2012 then forget EPO. It's not like jabbing two sust a week. Increasing your red blood cell count directly can be dangerous. Especially if combined with dehydration, as is the case with endurance events. Take too much test- you feel under the weather. too much EPO- you die.

As before, for pure endurance- stay natural.


----------



## AP11 (Sep 5, 2008)

Anavar / EQ


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Basically any steroid that increases RBC, but of course you can do that without steroids.

Doesn't VIT C in high doses (5mg+ daily) increase RBC. Back in the late 80's athletes gave there blood and had it injected back in them before competition to gain the legal advantage of increased RBC.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

for long distance and endurance type sports...arent the athletes tested on VO2 max and really groomed to use fat stores for fuel?

just something i picked up in one of my sleepy sports science lectures at uni...some ozzie lady who used to cream her pants at anything to do with long distance,but she spoke in such a tone of voice and way,that really...i could do with her at night times...not to smash her pasty...but just to listen to her,to send me to sleep!!!!


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

THINK HARD BEFORE USIN EPO READ ABOUT THE CYCLIN TEAM THAT USED IT FOR ENDURANCE, THEY WERE GIVEN THE WRONG WAY TO INJECT IT AND ALL DIED


----------

